# Steroids plague pro wrestling.



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2009)

*Congressman: Steroids still plague pro wrestling*




> A key congressman says the "apparently widespread use" of steroids in pro wrestling is sending a bad message to youngsters, and he wants the government to do something about it.



I confess--I was shocked, _shocked _by this news. If it weren't for Santa Claus and WMDs in Iraq I'd have nothing left to believe in!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2009)

Then I guess congress should step in in all athletics since it is everywhere withen sports.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2009)

> *Congressman: Steroids still plague pro wrestling*
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090103/ap_on_sp_ot/congress_steroids_pro_wrestling
> Sat Jan 3, 4:55 pm ET
> ...


Definitely the wrong message is getting across from these huge guys smashing chairs and what nots onto each other's backs and heads and taking flying leaps off the top ropes and shaking their fists at the camera while spouting derogatories and vanity filled rhetoric at their arch rivals. Seems they're at least legally able to pump themselves up with muscle enhancing drugs to look bigger than they actually are. 
Pretty sad.
What do you think?


----------



## matt.m (Jan 3, 2009)

Gotta love it.  They attacked WWE back in the Hulkamania hayday.  Gee looking at Hulk Hogan, Ultimate Warrior, Lex Lugger, and countless others.  Baseball is getting the limelight, so should the NBA, NFL, NHL, MMA, American Gladiators, etc.


In all actuality I blame the IFBB and the Weider's.  I mean Arnold, Franco, Lou, etc. were big enough.  Then they pushed the envelope with Haney, then Dorian Yates.  I haven't kept up with Pro Bodybuilding but man the last time I looked these guys looked like cartoons.


----------

